# 2003 Jetta radio cable connector (CANbus? ISO cable?)



## mttam (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi, I have been looking at some of the aftermarket GPS head units to replace my radio. I have a 2003 Volkswagen Jetta. The radios I have found on the Internet ask me about the following, which I have no idea about:
1) Does the 2003 VW Jetta have CANbus? I need to know this because I have steering wheel controls and I would like the aftermarket radio to work with it (some claim that they do)
2) What is an ISO cable? Some of the ones on ebay say "ISO cable" included and that it plugs right in.
Thanks!


----------

